
Yahoo Killing Or Merging Del.icio.us, Yahoo Buzz, People Search - jamesjyu
http://www.businessinsider.com/yahoo-killing-or-merging-delicious-yahoo-buzz-people-search-and-more-2010-12
======
jamesjyu
Joshua's tweet in response:
<http://twitter.com/joshu/status/15490029711265792>

"i guess i need to hurry up with my simple delicious clone so i can back up my
bookmarks"

------
revorad
Joshua, can you not get it back from them?

